# Post your F150 Brush Guards/Bumpers



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

I want to put a brush guard on my 2014 F150. I'd like to see some pics. I can't decide between the Ranchhand or Tough Country brands. They're both good brands. They both look good but theres something funky about both I can't quite put my finger on. I think its the part that extends around the headlights. (anal, I know) The Tough Country is rounded off instead of angled with the headlight and the Ranch Hand doesn't protect the headlight. It looks just like a big opening. Please post pics of what you have so I can see.

Online pic of Tough Country:









Online pic of Ranch Hand:









Opinions?


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

We've been looking for the same thing for our 2014 F150, and agree with you. Both those look too big and clunky, the proportions are off somehow and just don't work. I'll be following this thread to see what others have.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Im actually considering the full front replacement from tough country on my 2012. May be a bit of overkill for an f150 but I've already cratered the front end once via a deer (truck was 4 months old!) I just dont like the way the brushguard looks.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I've never found one I really like. I think the problem is that the F150 is a very stylish and aerodynamic design, and it is just really difficult to come up with a functional brush guard that preserves or enhances the overall look of the truck. 

I've seen some replacement bumper brush guard combinations that look decent with a lift and big tires, but I don't care to lift my truck for practical reasons.


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

With so many F150's out there surely some members have brush guards on their trucks. We'll see.


----------



## gozag (Apr 3, 2013)

bobcat_fisherman said:


> With so many F150's out there surely some members have brush guards on their trucks. We'll see.


Yeah but I doubt many people will have models other than those two you have pictured.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Here's a pic of the Ranch Hand i have on mine. I had spray on bedliner sprayed on it, looks pretty good I think.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Here's a pic of the Ranch Hand i have on mine. I had spray on bedliner sprayed on it, looks pretty good I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice! I'm trying to decide what to put on mine.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

frontier full replacement, it looks sharp, so much better than just the bumper/grill guard.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

here's back when i had a pretty truck


----------



## Clayton257 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Westin HDX*

Has anyone taken a look at the Westin HDX? I think it looks better than most out there and plan to add it to my truck soon. You can get it delivered from Amazon for less than $500.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

I been looking at the same thing, but the brands you mentioned look cheap and flimsey. I really like the way the road armor bumpers look, but they are priced way outta my league.

http://www.roadarmor.com/products/Bumpers/2009-2014/Ford/F-150/part-number-66135B


----------

